# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Results of hair transplant

## Sarah123

Hi Everyone,
I had a hair transplant at the end of last March. It covered my crown area. 
The problem is that I feel it become even thinner than how it used to be and after 7 months, I feel that there is no result or improvement and the situation got even worse.

Any idea how long it could take me to see the result if any?

thanks

----------


## Washate

Yes I feel your sadness with negative result of hair transplant. But I have seen that many people happy with transplant. So I think you have not used properly or ready, you have to use right hair transplant service providers.

----------


## CharlesRobinson

basically after the transplant, there are some precautions which will be taken, and after the transplant it take a one year you will wait, after that you see the results are not coming good and are getting worse then change the clinic and visit to the experienced clinic having the expert team to surgeons My uncle also take the transplantation and after one year he got the new hair.

----------


## sunaina

Well hair transplant is variable and vary according to the doctor experience and number of hair grafts you transplantation. I thik it will take time, you should ask to expert: https://zealthy.in/en/ask-an-expert

----------


## abhinavbhatt

Ok, I understand your problem, so can connect your doctor and tell everything if your doctor not tell and suggest so tell, we discussed this because I am also a hair transplant surgeon

----------

